# 100 % Cotton Waterproof Raincoat?



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

A few years ago, I was in a men's store and there was a vendor showing his nicely styled 100% cotton raincoats. They were fairly expensive, about $750 for a single breasted model, and he had three or four colors from which to choose. The representative laid one of the coats on the floor and poured a glass of water on the coat. The water beaded up and rolled off the coat. 

I can't remember the brand name, and I don't want to ask the store manager, especially for something I may want to purchase on-line.

I think the name was something like Normandy and Rhodes. Google yields no good results.

Does anyone here know the name of the manufacturer?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*I don't know the make you refer to.*

Could be the macs had been treated with silicone ?

There are sprays that are used to 'proof' outdoor clothing and some garments have to be treated regularly because the silicone washes out with frequent exposure to constant rain, some dry cleaners are able to apply the treatment, though you can do it yourself.

From what little I know, cotton is one of the least non - porous materials, one of the reasons I believe mountaineers and outdoor types don't use jeans, in fact I'm sure someone on here refered to cotton/jeans (for oudoor pursuits) as suicide clothing.

For that kind of money, $750 'a few years ago' you would have a lot of options now.

We should soon get some responses from Burberry/Aquascutum fans. 
F.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

You might be thinking of Normandy and Monroe, who used to make a (very attractive) raincoat from Ventile cotton. I'm not sure if they exist anymore--their domain name doesn't work, and the links I've found to their products are all dead--but that might just mean they've moved, or no longer have a web presence. In any case, you can find out about ventile cotton here, and the chaps who make it might be able to help you further:

https://www.ventile.co.uk/


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

'Killer cotton' is a frequent expression in the rescue and survival community. It is also partly false. Cotton can indeed be spun into very fine and virtually water and windproof garments. The caveat is all this happens at @ 20 fahrenheit or below. Once the temperature rises, cotton begins absorbing moisture and clings close to hte body, acting as a transpiration layer that pulls our thin microclimate of 98.6 Fahrenheit body temp away. But if you have a multi layered system of insulation underneath, it is still a partially viable garment. 100% fine cotton rainicoats, untreated are not a myth.


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

I'd buy a mackintosh or burberry. I hear great things about them and will last for years.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*The learning curve.*

I didn't realise Ventile was a cotton weave, in the early sixties I was in the Welsh mountains with a youth club foray, (they get *a lot* of rain there) the leader guide had a jacket/anorak that was made from Ventile, the first time I had heard of it, but I remembered the name, when quizzed about the cost he would only smile and say it's very expensive.

Much later in the early eighties whilst having a nose around in Selfridges they had two or three jackets made with Ventile, I had to sit down when I checked the prices, they were all around four hundred quid each !.

Small wonder Barbour flourished.
F.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*waterproof raincoat*

I'd go with Burberry myself. Haven't tried Mackintosh, but I do hear good things about them.


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

There are a couple issues worth considering with Mackintosh coats: (1) because of the rubber coating, they trap a lot of body heat and moisture, and (2) the glued seams limit their longevity.


----------



## lee lin (May 2, 2007)

do they produce gore tex raincoats with classic styling like a trench or a mac?


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

*We have a winner!*



TweedyDon said:


> You might be thinking of Normandy and Monroe, who used to make a (very attractive) raincoat from Ventile cotton. I'm not sure if they exist anymore--their domain name doesn't work, and the links I've found to their products are all dead--but that might just mean they've moved, or no longer have a web presence. In any case, you can find out about ventile cotton here, and the chaps who make it might be able to help you further:
> 
> https://www.ventile.co.uk/


Thank you TweedyDon. Normandy and Monroe had classicly styled "Macs". I was particularly fond of their British Tan single breasted model, which I think had a cape back. At another shop I used to frequent, one of the salesman was built like Jackie Gleason. He had a windbreaker from Normandy and Monroe that he wore when he ran errrands for the store owner. I always thought that jacket was kind of funny because it made him look like Ralph Cramden. When I asked him how much the windbreaker cost, he said it was around $450.

Five years ago, I bought a Newport Harbor raincoat for about $280.00. I hate this coat, as it swallows me. The newer styles from Sanyo are too short, so they really don't serve much purpose in a heavy downpour.

I just can't see spending the $$$$ for a Burberry, which is polyester, albeit very nicely woven polyester.

If I can find pictures of the Normandy & Monroe or if I can buy the coat, I will post a pic.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Beau said:


> I just can't see spending the $$$$ for a Burberry, which is polyester, albeit very nicely woven polyester.


A Burberry certainly is expensive, but aren't they still available in an all-cotton shell?

Buzz


----------



## haruki (Dec 28, 2007)

*travelsmith has interesting looking breathable waterproof jackets*



lee lin said:


> do they produce gore tex raincoats with classic styling like a trench or a mac?


I like the look of this travelsmith item:
https://www.travelsmith.com/jump.js...UCT&path=1,2,251,315&iProductID=9484&sortBy=0

It claims to be waterproof and breathable.

I do worry about what the microfiber cloth will feel like. Certainly much more classical than the standard nylon gore-tex, though.


----------



## rayk (Dec 18, 2003)

For a dress coat I would go with Burberry. Not all Burberry trench coats are poly blends. Per customer service, this coat is 100% cotton. This is the rain coat that I'll buy when my current one is no longer serviceable. A bit pricey, but classically styled and well constructed.



For sport or casual wear, I wear a Barbour Beaufort.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

*Normandy & Monroe is no more....*

Here is what happened to this small line:

Too bad. They made a nice garment, but didn't have the working capital to compete.

I will check out my local Dillard's to see what the Tre Vero line holds, but I don't expect much better than the Daniel Cremux type stuff.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Tightly woven cotton can shed water for a while, but only if you don't flex it or touch it. Back in the old days of cotton canvas tents, a favorite schoolboy trick was to rub the top of someone's tent when it was raining. The tent would start leaking at that spot. Maybe cotton with a Gore-Tex lining would be a better bet for water resistance. Does anyone make one?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Beau said:


> I just can't see spending the $$$$ for a Burberry, which is polyester, albeit very nicely woven polyester.


The last raincoat I bought was a Stafford at JC Penney on sale for $69. The outer shell is all polyester; however, I am amazed at how soft they can make polyester these days. When I first saw it in the store I had to read the label to see what it was made of.

I don't buy anything else in polyester; but, I am very happy with this raincoat especially for the price I paid. It does an excellent job of keeping me dry and, after all, it is a raincoat first and foremost.

Cruiser


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

*It is another option.*



lee lin said:


> do they produce gore tex raincoats with classic styling like a trench or a mac?


There are other versions without massive royalties to Dupont.

In the last ten years I've bought two raincoats in a Gore - Tex type derivative, 'Sympatex', one was cut like a Barbour Border, but in blue, so ok for formal and casual wear, approx £129 IIRC.

Two years ago I bought a conventional 'mac cut', thin and light for summer use, very light blue, really really smart, Sympatex again, this one poly/cotton mix but still feels lovely, £89 on 'sale' at a deprtment store.

They both breathe and perform brilliantly, I now fear no storm. 
F.
PS. +1 for Mafoofans' point abour rubberised interior, also they must smell awful when it's warm.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> The last raincoat I bought was a Stafford at JC Penney on sale for $69. The outer shell is all polyester; however, I am amazed at how soft they can make polyester these days. When I first saw it in the store I had to read the label to see what it was made of.
> 
> I don't buy anything else in polyester; but, I am very happy with this raincoat especially for the price I paid. It does an excellent job of keeping me dry and, after all, it is a raincoat first and foremost.
> 
> Cruiser


I know this sounds like an awfully impolite response, but isn't this a forum about fashion and style? I am not implying that one cannot wear something from Penny's and be stylish, but I am looking for a coat that is waterproof/resistant first and stylish second. I have a coat that is polyester and water resistant, which has a nice hand/drape, yet it is huge and thus not stylish.

The Normandy & Monroe was stylish, but five or six years ago I didn't have the $750 for it. Now I do, and I cannot find it. At least now I have a quest.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Beau said:


> I know this sounds like an awfully impolite response, but isn't this a forum about fashion and style?


No, it didn't sound impolite. It was impolite. Besides, you said that you were going to Dilliards to look at Tre Vero. That's exactly what I did minutes before I went next door to JCP and bought the one I bought. The one at JCP was less expensive and had a trimmer cut to it. I'm a slender guy.

At any rate, I wasn't suggesting that you should go to Penney's and buy that raincoat. I wasn't even responding to you to be honest with you. I was responding to some previous comments by others about polyester and expressing my surprise that the material in question was polyester given the soft hand. That's all.

I only gave the other information because someone might find it helpful. At last count over 300 people had viewed this thread. Once before in a thread about tuxedos (high end of course) I happened to comment that I had bought a certain very inexpensive tuxedo and after spending a little to have it altered, I thought it was a really good deal. Later a forum participant contacted me to thank me for the tip because he had bought one based on my comments and was really pleased with it. You never know what might help someone.

Cruiser


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

Beau said:


> "I am looking for a coat that is waterproof/resistant first and stylish second. I have a coat that is polyester and water resistant, which has a nice hand/drape, yet it is huge and thus not stylish." quote]
> 
> Beau,
> There is more than the possibility of a contradiction regarding your priorities in that one sentence, also you didn't state any specific style desires in your first post, in fact the title of the thread is focused on '100% waterproof cotton' all the members wanted to help you _and_ contribute to the ensuing discussion for everybodys' benefit.
> ...


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Ventile is still available. If you google "ventile" you will find websites for sources of ventile clothing, mostly in the British Isles. These ventile items will mostly be outdoor sports oriented (ventile is a popular material for parkas and tents for Arctic conditions). Orvis often has ventile items (bush jacket, hunting pants, shirt). Sierra Trading Post occasionally has ventile jackets (until a couple of weeks ago there was one from Sanyo going for only $150 or so). Norton and Sons on Savile Row were making a ventile jacket, available RTW or bespoke, until the firm changed hands - I think the jacket is now being made by a spinoff of Norton and Sons going under the name of Savile Row Sports Clothing or something like that. There is also some company in the US making a ventile blazer, to allow wearing only a blazer in wet conditions. Additionally, a tailor should be able to acquire some to make jackets or overcoats.
When you do get the ventile jacket you will definitely like it. I have a pair of Normandy and Monroe ventile pants and their ventile windbreaker, as well as a raincoat from a British company (found on STP). When you see these items you won't believe they really are waterproof, but then you try them in a thunderstorm and find they really are (although my pants didn't keep me completely dry in a five mile walk in heavy rain). The material feels like a very lightweight cotton, very suitable for summer use, but then in cold, windy, rainy conditions it protects as though it were made of substantial wool, sort of like a split personality - truly suitable for four season use.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

*Cruiser...*



Cruiser said:


> No, it didn't sound impolite. It was impolite. Besides, you said that you were going to Dilliards to look at Tre Vero. That's exactly what I did minutes before I went next door to JCP and bought the one I bought. The one at JCP was less expensive and had a trimmer cut to it. I'm a slender guy.
> 
> Cruiser


Apology offered. Cost or source of clothing is not a determinant of style or fashion. I confess that I have a deep seated aversion to JCP that goes back to a doulble knit polyester navy suit from my high school years. Transference of aggression is unacceptable, so I humbly offer my apology.

Tre Vero is designed by one of the founders of Normandy & Monroe. I have never seen the line. I have a few old things from Daniel Cremux, which is exclusively at Dillard's where I live. I am not too impressed with how that line has trended downward over the past few years, so because Tre Veo is a Dillard's only line, I don't have high expectations for it.

B.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Beau said:


> I humbly offer my apology.


And it is just as humbly accepted. I will go so far as to say that perhaps I over reacted also but as they say in basketball; no harm, no foul. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## vickysethi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Ventile*

Don't go for the brand name .just look for who is selling ventile raincoat
you will able to get that cheaper then looking for a branded cotton raincoat


----------



## dragon (Jan 28, 2006)

But as some once said, " a Mackintosh will keep you dry in a hurricane." so some brands are worth buying over others.


----------

